# Too many Spider! (Terrifying Skyrim Glitch!)



## Notkastar (Jun 28, 2017)

Alright, this just happened a few hours ago and feel free to mock me for being this freaked out from a got dang video game but this glitch just terrified me. Now I'm not gonna say "A Spooky scary ghost took over my computer and made this stuff happen" or anything. I'm pretty sure this was just a technical bug but still possibly one of thee most terrifying tech bugs that's ever happened to me! After this incident, I know never to f**k with the game and it's spawning mechanics.  Plus I am Never, Ever going to flood the room with an ultra-powerful spell ever again!

Let me start from the beginning, As of recently, I've love to play the game Skyrim in my free time. If I have to give a single reason Why I loved to play the game enough to rack up over 700 hours in the few months or so of me having it, It would be the character creation system. Ever since the days of Soul Calibur 3 I've always been a sucker for the "Make Your own Hero!" Concept so playing Skyrim just made all my dreams come true.

Though it was while I was making another new character, I thought it would be a good idea to make an all out mage. Never used spells all that much and thought it was about time I did, It would give me a chance to test out some of the new mods I had installed. Now I sure most of you already know what 'mods' are but for those who don't there like add-ons to a game. There are some that allow you to jump off cliffs with no fall damage or Allow you to import weapons from other games and so on. Now the mods I have installed mostly centered around animes and the one that triggered this whole spine-chilling fiasco would be the ones I got that allow you to do Jutsu from the show/anime Naruto. Now, these Jutsu's were extremely overpowered and you could say it took away from the game due to how over power they were but I was having fun. I made an Argonian, Named him 'Rinnegan' and got right to playing the game! I got to Fling people into the sky or wish them around in the air at will with the 'Unreal Pull' spell and Totally set any room ablaze with the "Fire Release: Great Fireball" spell! All was well and good until I got to the first dungeon.

I already had another mod installed called 'Alternet Start' that allowed me to start any copy outside the main campaign. making it so I could start it whenever I wanted by going to Helgen (The first area) whenever I wanted. After Reaching level 28 I thought it was about time I did so I could start fighting some dragons with my new found power. "Maybe I could fling them around too!" I thought as I went through the motions of the whole "First Helden, Than Riverwood then Dungeon then Whiterun" dance I've gone through plenty of times to know by heart. Everything went off without a hitch; I got the notebook, Ran down to Riverwood, told the blacksmith, tried to steal an iron ingot with the 'Hidden Mist Jutsu' but turns out it deactivates it's self when you interact with something. Guy flipped out, Ran down the street with his greatsword and chopped some girls head off; Turns out the blacksmith has issues. Don't worry I brought her back to life with resurrection but still had to put the blacksmith down since he just started killing random people over a dumb Iron ingot. After that mess, I got to the temple place where you get that one dragon item the mage over in Whiterun needs.

Again things go pretty smoothly at first, Hidden mist jutsu my way past the two guys talking next to the camp fire. Watch in the background as the guy that usually takes 7 or 8 hits with a great sword to fall, passes out from some poison darts that don't even make a notable scratch on anyone else. And Great Fireball my way down the stairs killing the 3 skeevers. Than... My blood is running cold remembering this part and I can't describe how uneasy I feel right now. The Spider. Now, this part is usually easy, 'One big spider. no problem.' but I don't know if it was because of how over-leveled I was or because of the mods I had installed or just a general mess up of the game but what follows is something I will never ever forget. 

Made my way into the spider room and as usual there some guy saying "help, Get me outta here!" I thought this would be the perfect time to flood the room with my Fire Release since I needed the guy dead anyway since he had the golden claw (The Golden Claw is something you need to get the item for the mage to progress the game.) Just as I was getting the spell ready, baby spiders came popping out of the eggs lining the room. "No big deal," I thought, "This happens now and again, I'll just nuke them too!" So I just flood the room in flames. The flames do about 60 or 100 or so a seconds and have a huge range. I've also been boosting my mana alone with the level ups so I could just hold the spell out for about 40 seconds straight, letting it consume the room in fire though the longer I held the spell out the more off things started to seem. Why was the life bar for the enemies going up and down so much and why did the enemy indicator show so many red dots? When I started there was only about 6 and now there could easily be around 20. I stop the spell to see just what was going on and what I saw was pure horror. What looked like Hundreds upon hundreds of baby spiders littered the ground while new ones just kept spawning and spawning with seemingly no end! Shell-shocked at just what the hell was going on I flood the room again in fire, Feeling my skin begin to crawl as my shocked mind slowly put the pieces together! 

Did killing them right when they spawn cause some sort of glitch where the game didn't think they spawned at all, Making this infinite spawn-loop of creepy crawlies or was something wrong from the very start! Left, Right, Up, Down, Backwards and forwards they were freakin EVERYWHERE! I couldn't deal, It wasn't that I couldn't take them but being in such a small place with these little nightmares spawning in waves made me panic and I got out of there with billions of tiny spiders hot on my heels still spawning and somehow keeping pace with me; Sometimes appearing right in front of my path! If I had to give an example of what it was like running away from those things It would be this!





Making it out of the den of horrors by the skin of my teeth I pause the game and take a breath. Taking comfort in the thoughts that it's over and I could always just use the Add menu I had modded in to get the stone so I didn't 'Have' to go back in there. This comfort was very short lived though as the battle music kicked up as soon as I unpaused. THEY FREAKING FALLOWED ME OUTSIDE! MY WHOLE COPY WAS INFECTED WITH THESE LITTLE HORRORS! Deciding to not let this get the better of me, I summon a storm thrall and ready my bound great weapon; I make a stand to not let my fear of these little monsters prevent me from enjoying this freakin game the way I want too! I and around 3 other Thralls I had to summon since they all seem to gang up on them made our way through what must have been a hundred of the bugs but it was only after another 50 that I realized there just will be no end to them! They will follow me forever on this copy no matter where I go, Just spawning and spawning and spawning! If only if I could go back in time and let those things spaw-


*Loading*

- Riften has earned quite a sinister reputation, mostly due to the Thieves' Guild presence in the sewers beneath the streets. 

Back at the entrance, No spiders Greatest news I've ever gotten. I Kill the two guys next to the fire moving on. I kill the guy before he moves the switch moving on. I incinerate the 3 skeevers without even looking back. I stare vacantly at the pit leading into the spider's den, Finger still trembling due to what the hell just happen. Clenching my fist I say out loud I refuse to let that one moment make me fear this game like moments have done before. This time using my sword I cut through the webs, My heart drops a bit when I see the shadow of the big spider but I reassure myself again that "It's just one!" If on queue the tiny spiders come flooding out of the egg sacks but this time I let them come out and not try to blow them up on the spot.  Once I was completely sure that they were done I use a variation of the Chidori move that acts like a powerful large-scale Lighting Rune Explosion. I look left, I look right, No spiders. it was done =)

I'll probably have nightmares over this and I could have sworn at one point I felt spiders crawling on me but at least I faced it ya know?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 28, 2017)

That's ... definitely a mod problem, there are no baby spiders spawning from egg sacs in vanilla.  How many mods were you running again?


----------



## Notkastar (Jun 28, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> That's ... definitely a mod problem, there are no baby spiders spawning from egg sacs in vanilla.  How many mods were you running again?



Really? In that case, it might have been triggered by the 'Zelda Mod' I had installed. All the enemies were named Skulltula's. The Spiders were extremely miniature and blueish.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, Skyrim doesn't have many varieties of spiders and NONE of them spawn from egg sacs in vanilla.

- elderscrolls.wikia.com: Frostbite Spider (vanilla)
- elderscrolls.wikia.com: Albino Spider (Dragonborn expansion)


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't get arachnophobia. I love spiders, snakes, slugs, and basically every other creature that's been blessed by namira, the lady of decay.
Wasps and hornets however, are TERRIFYING.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 6, 2017)

Redwulf16 said:


> I don't get arachnophobia. I love spiders, snakes, slugs, and basically every other creature that's been blessed by namira, the lady of decay.


They're just bizarre - the way they look, how they move in a very strange way compared to basically any other animal, how unpredictable they are in their behavior (you can have a spider sitting in one place for days before suddenly running around the wall at high speed), etc. Pretty much a tiny, ubiquitous lovecraftian creature that screws with people's heads, which is where arachnophobia comes from, I guess.


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

One spider, is too many spiders!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 22, 2017)

Heh, the spiders are nothing.
It's the fucking _bears_ that get on my tits.
Annoying asshole spring out of nowhere when I'm casually strolling up a hill, accompanied by their headphone-destroying obnoxiously loud noises that are 250 times louder than any other audio in the game.

The worst part is you don't even need multiple of these stupid grizzly motherfuckers. 
One is too many. 
A whole crowd? 
The sound would probably detonate your computer.

_Fuck Bears._


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 22, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> One is too many.


Dunno, I've beaten them in bare-handed brawls with my Khajiit.  Heck, we even took off all her clothes just to give the bear a sporting chance.


----------

